# New Babies



## suzyquec (Aug 3, 2016)

Today I received two flasks, the first from Sam Tsui at Orchid Inn that I mentioned ordering in a previous post, Paph thaianum 'Perfert Snow Ball' x rothschildianum 'Giant Wings GM/WOC






the second from Chuck Acker Hanne Popow flavum (besseae v. flavum ‘Chuck’s Choice’ AM/AOS x schlimii ‘Isolde’)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats! 
Raise them well.


----------



## troy (Aug 3, 2016)

Keep an update going, good choice!!


----------



## suzyquec (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks I really love the quality from both of these vendors. Plus they are just really nice people.


----------



## Justin (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Markhamite (Aug 3, 2016)

Great looking!


----------



## abax (Aug 4, 2016)

Pretty babies and am sending good growing vibes>>>>>>


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2016)

That's a lot of babies to grow up!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 6, 2016)

Beautiful flasks! :clap:


----------

